# ordre des titres



## kikiqimix (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour
Je n'arrive pas à trouver pourquoi certains albums dans l'appleTV n'ont pas leurs titres dans le même ordre que dans itunes. tous les morceaux sont indexés mais quand je click dans : appareils / apple TV / la liste de lecture de l'album en défaut/ je tombe sur une liste grisée et donc intouchable!.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## ipascm (2 Mars 2009)

je te réponds rapidement, mais tu peux crée une liste de lecture dans itunes, qui réordonne tes titres comme tu le souhaites, puis synchroniser cette liste dans ton apple TV


----------



## kikiqimix (3 Mars 2009)

Je me suis sûrement mal exprimé.
J'utilise itunes qu'avec ses listes de lecture intelligentes; avec comme critère:
l' artiste ou l'album ( si c'est une "compil")
Tous les titres de chaque liste sont joués dans le bon ordre avec itunes....
Mais quand je synchronise ces listes avec l'APTV certaines ne respectent plus le même ordre (environ 10%?)!!!
Et c'est là une fois synchronisé que je vais dans itune/ appareils / apple TV / la liste de lecture de l'album en défaut/ je tombe sur les morceaux dans le mauvais ordre (celui de itunes) mais le même que APTV  grisés et donc intouchable!
J'ai le sentiment que ça le fait depuis longtemps...(avant itunes 8?)


----------



## ipascm (6 Mars 2009)

humm,

de mémoire, il me semblait que cela avait déja été indiqué quelque part, et en refouillant je suis tombé sur http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1403589&tstart=119


----------



## kikiqimix (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour 
je vous remercie de votre aide mais à priori ce n'est pas le même problème....
De toute façon la nouvelle mise à jour me permet de faire du streaming directement depuis itunes !
Dommage que l'APTV n'apparaît pas directement dans "préférence système".
Du coup  je pourrais  utiliser Live ou gp5 tranquillement sur mon sofa !!   http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## tonio08 (9 Mars 2009)

j'avais déjà posé cette question et j'ai trouvé la réponse :
tu fais un clic droit sur la liste de lecture intelligente et tu clic sur "copier dans l'ordre de la lecture".
Ainsi dans l'apple tv, les titres apparaîtrons comme dans itunes.


----------

